# DC & Super Dust Deputy: Beaten to death, but still need help



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

My head is just a jumbled mess with all the topics on Dust Collecting and it's getting to the point of frustration to look for answers without doing another post. As my garage shop comes together, I am nearing in pulling the final trigger to buy all the duct work to go to my DC and Super Dust Deputy, but before I do, I need to know if it's o.k. to use the 6" inlet on my 2HP Shopfox DC to the Super Dust Deputy and then use a increaser (is that a word?) from 5" to 6" (I guess it could be a reducer in the opposite direction) and then run 6" main trunk lines to the tools and then reduce it there from 6" - 4", blast gate, then flex hose to individual tools? Now, knowing this, can I further reduce it to 2-1/2" to, say, a router table and table saw, as well as reduce it further to 1-1/2" for my miter saw; only using the reducer(s) at the tool itself. I don't want the lines to collapse (planning on 26 GA duct). I think the longest length of duct will be around 30' total (20×20 garage, accounting for vertical runs and then crossing the ceiling and back down before the blast gate). I would appreciate any simple answer (lol, if that's possible).


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

There is no simple answer to anything in this world of too many choices..  Wish you luck with whatever you decide. This is one of those things where no matter what you come up with, there will probably be more improvements in the future, so, ya just gotta jump in with both feet and be happy with your decision. Sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

It's tough I know. My DC has evolved over many years and it's far from perfect. If you are at a loss, I'd recommend Penn Industries. They offer a service to plan out what you need exactly. If you purchase your stuff from them it's free, if not then there is a modest fee, but you'd have a professional doing it. I will probably go that route when I build my last shop in about 2 years.

Here's the link.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/dust-collection.html


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Simple answer. Leave out the dust deputy and run 4" or 5" or 6" pipe across the ceiling directly from the DC inlet.
On the other side of the room, where I assume your machines are, connect to the dust deputy outlet if you must use it. Better would be a trash can drop out. Then connect to your machines with 4" pipe. 
If you must reduce the diameter more than 25% to connect a machine provide an adjustable bleed air port on the large side of the reducer.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the Penn State suggestion. I'll look into that.

I do need the Dust Deputy connected. The DC will be in the corner of my 20×20 garage and will have easy access to the miter saw and router table. It will need the ceiling route to hit up the table saw, jointer and planer though, so just running it initially and adding the dust deputy then to the major power tools is not an option. I do like the adjustable bleed air port. I'll see about adding one.

Right now, I'm just waiting on Oneida to respond on increasing the inlet from 5" to 6" and will just go with the flow (bad pun intended).


----------

